# hello from MD



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

My names Jessie and just wanted to introduce myself and say how nice it is to find an ACTIVE forum for mice at last 

I have the following pets:

Ball Python- Spike (4months)
Ferret- Isabel (2 3/4 yrs)
Ferret- Achilles (2 3/4 yrs)

Standard Mouse- Brown Butt (Broken Gold Doe)
Standard Mouse- Midnight Dream (Black Doe)
Standard Mouse- Cheese (Chestnut Doe)
Standard Mice- Dinner 1,2,3... (White feeders)
Satin Angora Mouse- Stud Muffin (Himi Satin Angora Buck)
Satin Angora Mouse- Chelsea (Himi Satin Angora Doe)
Satin Angora Mouse- Blue (Blue Tan Satin Angora Doe)

I do breed on an extemely small scale just enough to feed my 1 snake (pretty much whatever i dont keep or find homes for become dinner.) Please dont tell me im cruel as he needs to eat just like everyone else. Plus the mice get handled and treated great up until there are put in *THE BOX* :shock: 

please excuse some of the mice names as my boyfriend named them... :roll:


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

lol theres alot of feeder breeders here dont worry and most of us cull mice that dont make the grade, welcome to the forum and my your blue tan satin angora sounds gorg love to see a pic


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Me too! Wanna see blue tan satin angora!

(welcome!)


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

lol ok ok hold your horses :lol: didnt realize the blue tan was so interesting to everyone. (sorry my mouse pictures arent great i cant find the camera usb cord so i had to use my droid to photo shoot them

Here are photos of all my babies, ferrets, snake, mice.
isabel 








achilles








snake tank with stand i built








Spike- Normal Ball Python








Himi Satin Angora Doe(Chelsea)


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

Dont Panic heres more

Chestnut Doe (Cheese)








Dinner 1, Cheese, Chelsea








Himi Satin Angora Buck (Stud Muffin)


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

Again Relax heres more 

Standard Broken Gold Doe (Brown Butt)
















Standard Black Doe (Midnight Dream)


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

AND THE FINALE!!!!! Im sure you were all getting mighty anxious. :lol: 
Blue Tan Satin Angora Doe (Blue)

















let me know what you all think sorry theyre kinda dark.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

omg some very nice mice there love the black and the blue tan give me !!!


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

ahahahaha glad you like them i didnt know if they were any good or not the black and blue tan are bred to the himi angora buck so im crossing my fingers on the breeding. 
The black was from a local petstore the blue tan someone who was selling out


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

jessierose2006 said:


> until there are put in *THE BOX* :shock:


This made me laugh - 'the box'! :lol: Welcome to the forums


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

lol well thats what i tell them when i pick them out of thier happy little tub and carry them into the living room i say. Ok little mouse its your turn to go into *THE BOX* (in a deep scary voice). lmao they are just oh hi what is this sniff sniff sniff.... :shock:  OMG what is that!!!! runnnnn!!!! CHOMP......i wont get any more gruesome..... the end


----------

